

"It could be the biggest IPO in the history of capitalism" - justnearme
http://iamnotacodemonkey.com/post/16207998847/this-may-be-the-most-painful-appeal-i-have-ever

======
zacharytamas
The letter mentions www.molbin.com, looking at the About page shows this is
definitely the same zealous person: <http://molbin.com/about.php>

------
kruhft
The letter is impossible to read. When clicking give a direct link.

